# SD Performance



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever ordered anything from them? 

Ive read great reviews and i litterally have thousands of dollars in my hand wanting to spend on parts and I cant get a return call or return email since last Friday. I have heard so many good things that I hate to give up hope but if its this hard to spend money how hard will it be to deal with their customer service? I hate Summit Racing and I hate paying sales tax so I want to try to order as much as I can online from builders like KRE and SD but....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

They've had excellent reviews on the PY forum.
You might want to keep trying.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

He did return my email and then we spoke on the phone for an hour. Dave is a great guy and WILL take care of you. His knowledge is so extensive about these engines it is quite humbling. He is a one man shop and is very busy so an email and a phone message or two and some patience is key. I got some 300cfm Kaufman D-ports and a roller "old faithful" cam ordered from him. Needless to say I cannot wait to get this motor together.


----------

